# Opera rendezvous with talkclassic members



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Are you interested in attending an opera performance together with fellow talkclassic members ?


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Inspired by Alexander, I started this thread.

We could pick a period, city, performance. 

Any ideas are welcome !


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

I have no tickets so far for the next season. Need some inspiration ! Woud really like to go to Manon Lescaut, BSO, Nov 14, tickets will be very hot though.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Thinking in terms of making it work for any who want to come, I think we should choose a city that is well connected by air and reasonably priced. Then consider suitable dates. Autumn? Can I suggest Berlin or Prague? But I'd be happy to be more adventurous if anyone has any ideas. I have other ideas too.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Either would suit me. Or what about Paris or Amsterdam?


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Amsterdam is good for me because I'm least familiar with it compared to others mentioned so far, and haven't been to the opera there. I can also fly direct from Inverness - our only international destination at present!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> Amsterdam is good for me because I'm least familiar with it compared to others mentioned so far, and haven't been to the opera there. I can also fly direct from Inverness - our only international destination at present!


Yay! Another vote for Amsterdam. 

Being able to fly from near where you live is a very important factor.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

...subject to work commitments but not ruling out the idea.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Amsterdam is perfect for me, 90 minutes by train !


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Macbeth, Macbeth, Macbeth ... 

subliminal message lol


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

It looks like the inaugural talkclassical opera jaunt will be to Amsterdam. Now we need to choose a date. I'm guessing something in the Autumn season? Enough time to gather a few more forumites hopefully.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> It looks like the inaugural talkclassical opera jaunt will be to Amsterdam. Now we need to choose a date. I'm guessing something in the Autumn season? Enough time to gather a few more forumites hopefully.


Actually I've got something booked every month until next February so I would prefer something after then. But if the majority want to go in Autumn, I'll be happy to sit out this trip and hopefully join you on another one. I'm definitely seeing Macbeth next April.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Amsterdam 2014/2015 season.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Those English language productions of Il Viaggo a Riems are an oddity.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Has dongiovanni been to London's opera houses? That's another option.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dongiovanni said:


> Are you interested in attending an opera performance together with fellow talkclassic members ?


Sure, if it's in Florida or New York.

I realize THAT will probably never happen.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Alexander said:


> Has dongiovanni been to London's opera houses? That's another option.


So far only ROH, on 4 of my trips. I love London !


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Sure, if it's in Florida or New York.
> 
> I realize THAT will probably never happen.


New York is fine with me, it's on my list. But that would take some major planning, it would not be just 2-3 days, plus I would be very picky on the performance.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

hpowders said:


> Sure, if it's in Florida or New York.
> 
> I realize THAT will probably never happen.


Why not? There's plenty of forum members on your side of the pond. Let's see what this thread brings up.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

From the upcoming operas thread I have noticed a few other people living in/around or at least visiting NYC. I personally would be happy to meet/chat with other members.


----------



## Philmwri (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm from Florida so I'm all for it.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Actually I've got something booked every month until next February so I would prefer something after then. But if the majority want to go in Autumn, I'll be happy to sit out this trip and hopefully join you on another one. I'm definitely seeing Macbeth next April.


Do you already have a ticket ?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> Do you already have a ticket ?


For Macbeth? Are you going?

Tickets go on sale on 03/01/15. I'm hoping to go on 03, 06 and 09 April. I'm confident of getting tickets though and have already booked my flights/accommodation. I'm also seeing St Matthew Passion on 05 April and have my ticket for that.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Please come to SLC and watch The Pearl Fishers by Bizet that the Utah Opera is doing . Ben, Powell, and I will be there.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

If we could firm up an April date (Macbeth in Amsterdam?) I should be able to make it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> If we could firm up an April date (Macbeth in Amsterdam?) I should be able to make it.




Excellent!
...........


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

So all we need now is a date and someone to coordinate/host.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

April 3rd works best for me. It would be great to get some time together, I prefer before the opera. I could be in Amstedam around noon, so we would have plenty of time.

Also, it would be great to sit near or next to each other in the theatre.... How are we going to make that happen ?


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I guess an afternoon meet-up and pre-opera meal is the way to do it. It's nice to have adjacent seats, although it's easy to meet in the opera house in the intermissions in any case.

Should we let this thread run into January and see who else is interested? Then get on with the ticket arrangements? I'm ready to respond as necessary.

Dongiovanni, I'm assuming with your local knowledge you are happy to act as the coordinator?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> I guess an afternoon meet-up and pre-opera meal is the way to do it. It's nice to have adjacent seats, although it's easy to meet in the opera house in the intermissions in any case.
> 
> Should we let this thread run into January and see who else is interested? Then get on with the ticket arrangements? I'm ready to respond as necessary.
> 
> Dongiovanni, I'm assuming with your local knowledge you are happy to act as the coordinator?


I've sent you a PM.

3rd April is opening night and this is a new production so I expect it'll be popular. I want to order my tickets as soon as booking opens.

I sort of know the area around the opera house but I'm sure Dongiovanni knows some good places to eat.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

My flight is booked. Arrive in Amsterdam mid-afternoon on April 3rd.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> My flight is booked. Arrive in Amsterdam mid-afternoon on April 3rd.


Excellent!

I hope some other forum members can join us.


----------

